# Site will be down Saturday Jan 16th



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OK friends, hang on to your britches we are gonna fly. I will be taking the site offline Saturday morning sometime to do the upgrade to vBulletin 4.0

I have been running a test site for a week now and am fairly confident I wont blow up the entire site when I do this. Besides, we will be doing a full back-up before beginning the procedure.

It will be down a good 5-6 hours I figure. There will be a lot of things I need to set to make it work with the new software. When we come back on line it will be a brand new looking site so don't freak out. It is still a forum and many of the functions are exactly the same as they are now. But it has a different look than any vb series we have ever used here so don't be alarmed. Give it some time and be a little patient and I think you will all really like it. There are some very nice new features coming with this new software.

If the transition goes smoothly you will not see any difference in things like avatars and profiles etc. We are using our current database so none of that will change.

The new home page will be really nice and will feature articles and a lot more. Over time, if some of you are interested in being a publisher to that area, let me know. it would require a working knowledge of the CMS software and I would like to keep the articles on a fairly professional manner or the best we can manage. There will be many categories. Concerts, reviews, new gear, Canadian music and bands, music scene, gear reviews etc etc.

GC is getting better all the time. We will continue to stay ahead of the curve as much as possible. 

I am trying the best I can to keep all the addons like iTrader etc. It may take some time to get those back on line so bare with me.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Good Luck...
Now what am I going to do at work?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Countdown is on. Looking forward to the new look and features


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I better empty out my PM box in preperation.

:smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Countdown is on. Looking forward to the new look and features



kkjuw I so want to post a request for previews but then... its like birthday presents, better to be surprised!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fantastic! Thanks for all you do here, it's an amazing community, one which which likely wouldn't otherwise exist. You're doing good things for lots of people here.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up, and thanks for all your efforts toward keeping us all entertained... :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> OK friends, hang on to your britches we are gonna fly. I will be taking the site offline Saturday morning sometime.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!:smile:


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope it all goes smoothly. SOTW (Sax On The Web), which is the largest sax related site on the net tried to do an upgrade to 4.0, and ended up being offline for almost 48 hours. All that time lost, and they had to rollback anyways.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh lord, what a nightmare. Bare with me folks, a lot of bugs to work on. Basic forum is running though without issues.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Oh lord, what a nightmare. Bare with me folks, a lot of bugs to work on. Basic forum is running though without issues.


Posts seem to randomly not show up in threads lol. EG, to see what your post said, I had to quote it. I can't actually see it in the thread. But I can see most of the other posts. It just seems to be posts from certain users I can't see.

EDIT, it may be the last post/newest in each thread I am not seeing after a little more searching around.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay,... it will take a little getting used to, but hey, let's give it a whirl.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow...fancy lookin'...liking it so far!


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Where am I?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

man maybe it's my browser. I can only see half the posts in this thread. I'll have to use something besides Camino I guess.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> man maybe it's my browser. I can only see half the posts in this thread. I'll have to use something besides Camino I guess.


Must be the browser, I am seeing all of them


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Definately need to punt the vBulleting and get the logo back. Might have to pick a color scheme that is a little more canadiana.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yay, looks like the RSS stuff is working now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Definately need to punt the vBulleting and get the logo back. Might have to pick a color scheme that is a little more canadiana.


Should have logo on tonight sometime, thats not a major job. CMS is totally screwed up but that can wait. Blog is working. Could maybe play around with the colors a bit as well.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Like walking into the ladies room by mistake.sigiifa


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Like walking into the ladies room by mistake.sigiifa


Yes, the change is going to freak quite a few people out! I love change, I'm like a kid in a candy store, investigating everything.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job GC.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

Lookin' good so far!

Don't forget to take some time for yourself during this update. No matter how much we enjoy this place, it is a recreational place, and we can sure wait as long as it takes. Feet up with a cold brewski wouldn't be out of place after 5 or 6 hours of intensive keyboarding on your part!

cheers and thanks for all the hard work!

John


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

John Bartley said:


> Lookin' good so far!
> 
> Don't forget to take some time for yourself during this update. No matter how much we enjoy this place, it is a recreational place, and we can sure wait as long as it takes. Feet up with a cold brewski wouldn't be out of place after 5 or 6 hours of intensive keyboarding on your part!
> 
> ...


You said a mouthful there. John. It has been a tense day up to now. Took me 5 hours to get it back on line. I am going to order a pizza and get the cold ones out. I will get back at it in a few hours and see if I can work out a few more bugs. I figure I have enough to keep me busy for at least a few weeks now.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Definately need to punt the vBulleting and get the logo back. Might have to pick a color scheme that is a little more canadiana.


For sure the colours need some examination. Eyes are feeling tired trying to sort the graphics from the text from the background with all of these in the same tone group @[email protected]

HAHA Otherwise, it is good to see it back today at lest


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh hey :O I like the look of the ADVANCED REPLY BOX

Now, how do we set that as the default?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow!! That was a shock. Looks great, I'm liking it. I have noticed one bug so far. Minor so I'll bring it up in a few days if it's still there. 


Thanks


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

looks good so far- easy enough to navigate as well- pretty painless transition. i cant log in using IE presently- but firefox works great-


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

hey cool! 
thanks for all your slaving.
some of us crazy people do appreciate it!
fun place you have here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fraser said:


> looks good so far- easy enough to navigate as well- pretty painless transition. i cant log in using IE presently- but firefox works great-


Try clearing your browser cache, get rid of any saved pages in IE and see if that fixes it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

wow that is one big logo!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

It's definitely snappier to respond to posts. AJAX-y now. I like that. Page reloads sucks. 

But the new theme is really, really hard to read on an mobile browser. Is there anyway you can switch the font size between the thread title and the last-poster line on the search results page? See this image:



Can you switch the size of A and B?

And while I'm making requests: I would love, love, love to see the go-to-latest-post arrow icon/button the one to the far left of the title in the search results, be bigger. Like as big as the thread icon on the very left even. Heck, ditch thread icon or make it click-able to go to the latest post. That'd be mobile-browser friendly suhweet.

Just PM me if you need a hand...could probably help with the skin changes if you like. I can put up. 

Edit: I really like the new menus. And how they change context depending on what you're doing on the site. For example: I like that "Mark all read" is not in a pop-up menu now when you're looking at the search results. That's quite nice if you're on a mobile browser.

Edit: Maybe there's a mobile-friendly vBulletin theme that one could select from a list? I did a quick search and all signs point to yes, but I can't say if they're free or not.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> wow that is one big logo!


I like the new look but the logo is too much IMO


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi guys

I know I'm still in the dark ages but I have a quare screen and run 1024/768 resolution.
The new large LOGO on top is bigger then the body frame which makes me have to scroll across as the logo does not fit on my screen.
I can lie with it but just something I wanted to mention.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm sure the logo is a temp thing until after the pizza is consumed.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GTmaker said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I know I'm still in the dark ages but I have a quare screen and run 1024/768 resolution.
> The new large LOGO on top is bigger then the body frame which makes me have to scroll across as the logo does not fit on my screen.
> I can lie with it but just something I wanted to mention.


Yes, I have some work to do on that. It's too big. Will adjust that shortly


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

iaresee said:


> I'm sure the logo is a temp thing until after the pizza is consumed.


Oh...there's another request: can you have vbulletin translate  and  into :smile: and :wink: automatically?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I like the new layout and colour scheme. Just wondering if you're planning on bringing back the "Thanks" button or is it a goner?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kenmac said:


> I like the new layout and colour scheme. Just wondering if you're planning on bringing back the "Thanks" button or is it a goner?


It's a possible gonner. I kept the data but need to see if the hack will work with the new software. I am going to try a few of them tomorrow. iTrader, Thanks, Forum stats etc. See what happens.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It'll take a bit of time to get used to the changes--but I've been through that before.
I miss the logo that used to be there, but I do like the one I see now (orange one)--it was used on the old home page.

But, so far, so good.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't like change.. :-(

But I'll get used to it. Good work GC, I know what a PITA this can be.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am getting a really odd error. I log onto the forums, and go to make a post. But it tells me I just posted and have to wait 30 seconds even though I hadn't previously posted. Then when it does post, it times out and ends up double posting. It's happened to me twice this morning.

I am using the current version of Firefox on Mac.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am getting a really odd error. I log onto the forums, and go to make a post. But it tells me I just posted and have to wait 30 seconds even though I hadn't previously posted. Then when it does post, it times out and ends up double posting. It's happened to me twice this morning.

I am using the current version of Firefox on Mac.

Edit: it happened again making this post!!

"This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 30 seconds."


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks for the hard work and time you have put into bringing about this change.

I like the new format !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm having posting issues myself. The green checkmark shows I've made a post, but doesn't show up when I try to view it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> Hmmm, I'm having posting issues myself. The green checkmark shows I've made a post, but doesn't show up when I try to view it.


Yes, I think I have that resolved now. I hope anyway


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

See weird text wrapping thing happening to posts despite the width of the browser window: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?30106-Post-Contest-Tele-Thinline-!!!&p=265785#post265785

I really like the software update, but can't stand the skin.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

how come we all lost our thanks?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ezcomes said:


> how come we all lost our thanks?


Unfortunately we lost the data. I had to upload a new version of it to work with this software and it did not pick up the past data. so we have to start over on that


----------

